# Live Oak Dropping Leaves



## TreeHugginHo (Mar 2, 2011)

I live in an HOA where we have (had) about 4 historic oak trees. About 6-7 months ago, one seemed to have died (lost all its leaves) and the HOA came in and cut off all the branches, just leaving this wicked looking thing with just gangly stumps. Anyway, I noticed recently that another one of the large oak trees is looking very scant and would like to know if its normal for them to drop leaves or if I should be concerned. I don't want the HOA to hack up another tree.

I live in Central Florida if that helps. 

Thanks,

Donna Ho


----------



## PinnaclePete (Mar 3, 2011)

What has changed on the site, say in the last 12 months. Any trenching or other possible cause of root damage? Live oaks don't like soggy soils, any change in soils or drainage? Pics of the site and foliage may help.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Mar 3, 2011)

My Experiance has been Live oaks drop leaves all winter and pick up the pace as spring comes in up till nearly the end of May when the magnolias start dropping. sometimes they get really bare before the new growth starts.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 3, 2011)

Too little info, 
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Mar 25, 2011)

*Just an Update*

I too live in East central Florida and my Live oaks just stopped dropping leaves last week when they started to bloom. and they went nearly completely bare before hand the new leaves are just about an inch long now. So my previous assertion was not right. It is around the first of June that the Magnolias stop dropping leaves. but as of yet they have not started. But I expect them to begin any time now.

How is the tree in question looking ?


----------

